# Dunlop Air suspension, fitting made easy guide



## Techno100 (Feb 4, 2012)

For this job you will need some additional ground clearance (Milenco Quattros ideal)
A long handled torque wrench
Hammerite Waxoyl to coat all metal parts during assembly
A tape measure for LSV load sensing valve
1/2" drive sockets 13,17,22mm
Hammer, cold chisel, sidecutters, stanley knife, battery drill, 8mm HSS bit

Begin with the rod measurement at the LSV as this may alter with the suspension upgrade and need to be adjusted later BEFORE driving





Next having created more room for your comfort underneath the van if your bump stops are sat on the leaf springs? use your scissor jack to create a small amount of lift (about 25mm 1") make sure the head of the scissor is on a reinforced section of chassis




The bump stop will need a slight persuasion with a hammer and drift or cold chisel on the castellations to just start it off anticlockwise




BS removed




The basic components are superb quality and very robust




Upper bracket fitted and secured with bolt 17mm head




Next comes the removal of the leaf spring U bolts and bump stop bottom plate, 22mm socket and long handled wrench with some brute force to get these babies off  




The bump stop plate is NOT replaced but saved for if you remove your kit to transfer to another vehicle.
Now attach a bellow unit to a bottom bracket loosely with the 13mm headed bolts and attach the appropriate air line (left or right) Marcle recommend red for left blue for right.
Compress the bellows until all the air is expelled and bend over the other end of the airline to prevent it re inflating, secure with tape or a small cable tie.




Bellows located




U bolted back in place 110nm tightening torque!




Allow the air back into the bellows and fit the top bolts loosly




tighten the bellows bottom bolts 13mm spanner, check alignment before tightening top bolts 13mm
Decide on a route for your airlines




















View below rear of driver footwell where handbrake cable goes through to lever 2 x 8mm holes drilled




Airlines appear here and enter fill point and gauge




Units inflated




Now adjust the pressure until the units stand 13.5cm tall about 35psi and re measure the LSV ! remember mine was about 35mm in the first picture?
Now it is a tad under 30mm




Adjust here until it is the original measurement 8mm spanner to lossen the collar





This cost me £411 as illustrated inc VAT n delivery


----------



## Neckender (Feb 4, 2012)

Great informative post techno. lookin forward to the rest.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hopefully tomorrow John, there wont be any snow UNDER the van :lol-049:


----------



## Neckender (Feb 4, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow John, there wont be any snow UNDER the van :lol-049:



Yes been snowing here also for the last 5 or so hours.

John


----------



## mitzimad (Feb 4, 2012)

Which vehicle is this on i realise some of you may all ready know which van from previous but im fairly new here


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 4, 2012)

My own van Peugeot Boxer Autocruise Starspirit 2004
This is a x244 chassis or its variants kit without ABS http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor...boxer-x244-2002-2006-p-2010.html?cPath=58_129
Peugeot Fiat clan.
kits are available for almost anything earlier or later

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/-c-58.html


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 5, 2012)

Guide complete


----------



## Neckender (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for that techno it's a brilliant informative thread.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (May 16, 2012)

Suspension latest

My van is in the process of being up plated from 3300kg to 3700kg
The fee is £240+VAT
I've contacted my insurance Safeguard and confirmed that this will not affect my policy or my AA breakdown/recovery.

So an extra 880lbs payload for £288 and cheaper road tax

My rear axle is being uprated to 2 tonne effectively


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 16, 2012)

Great article, the way things are going, the bits will be worth more than the van!!!


----------



## David & Ann (May 16, 2012)

A great piece of equipment. Put them in last summer just before I left on Europe trip. Proved it's worth.


----------



## Neckender (May 16, 2012)

Could any of you tell me what the complete kit weighs.

Regards,
John.


----------



## Techno100 (May 16, 2012)

I don't know about the Air ride's above John but the Dunlop I'd hazard a guess at around 16kg. The wife collected the box from the post office so definitely not in the bag of cement region.
The Air ride have smaller bellows and lighter brackets for sure so should come in lighter, also easier to fit as no need to remove the leaf spring U bolts


----------



## Neckender (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Techno, I was just wondering as  was thinking about fitting, but I've been to weigh bridge today fully loaded and was pleasantly suprised , 3090kg with 410kg to play with.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (May 16, 2012)

Is yours definitely plated at 3500 John? I ask because I assumed mine was but I discovered very many of these chassis are plated at 3300 because the European market prefer it apparently due to tolls. I was going to up plate it to 3500 but since SVTECH said I can go to 3700 and the insurance don't have a problem I may as well. I believe they'll re plate you back down or up again within 12 months at no extra charge.


----------



## Neckender (May 16, 2012)

Hi again Techno, V5 says 3500gross but havn't checked under the bonnet will check just to make sure.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (May 16, 2012)

No you'll be right My V5c says 3300


----------



## Techno100 (May 21, 2012)

All done now. Been to local DVLA today with form V70 to notify changes and get a new PHGV tax disc
Fitted new weight plate in drivers footwell.
Now considering altering towbar so it will carry a Honda PCX 125


----------



## Neckender (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Techno, my air kit was delivered today, so I will be fitting it soon, did you bother to get a qualified fitter to sign your paper work so as to get your warranty. Or did you not bother.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (Jul 16, 2012)

No I didn't know anything about that? I'm more than happy that it is fine.


----------



## Neckender (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi again Techno in my paper work it says that it should be filled in within 2 weeks of fitting by a qualified company, if not the warranty is void.
I'm quite happy to fit the system, but it looks like no warranty unless I can get some one to date and stamp the installion paperwork.
John.


----------



## Techno100 (Jul 16, 2012)

No not bothered with that, if it's fitted correctly there's nowt to go wrong so I'm not going to pay someone who may or may not be "qualified" to stamp a piece of paper.
Marcle have seen my fitting guide and asked that they might use it to help customers who buy for DIY. I doubt he would not accept a faulty unit in the very unlikely event of a failure.
Did they offer you a link to any of the forum guides?


----------



## Neckender (Jul 16, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> No not bothered with that, if it's fitted correctly there's nowt to go wrong so I'm not going to pay someone who may or may not be "qualified" to stamp a piece of paper.
> Marcle have seen my fitting guide and asked that they might use it to help customers who buy for DIY. I doubt he would not accept a faulty unit in the very unlikely event of a failure.
> Did they offer you a link to any of the forum guides?



No they haven't but they've asked me to fill in a survey request with measurments when fitted with no air pressure, and measurments with7bar pressure.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (Jul 16, 2012)

I found my paperwork. That document is for registering your equipment with Dunlop for their warranty.
My warranty is with Marcle leisure as the seller.


----------



## Neckender (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah understand now.

John.


----------



## Neckender (Jul 19, 2012)

I've fitted the bellows and brackets to-day after I finished work, just got to route the airlines and fitt the pressure gauge and job done.

John.


----------



## Techno100 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got my road tax renewal :danceayback


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi there,

I`ve not long since had air suspension fitted to my ALKO Chassis van.

It`s the twin gauge with compressor system.

The system has a 5 year warranty with 1 year on the compressor.

I had it fitted by AS Air Suspension, Warrington.

When i informed my insurance company they wanted me to E-mail them copies
of the Invoice and Certificate to prove it was a professional fitting with the correct 
paperwork.

It did not increase my premium.

Regards.

Graham.


----------

